# 1950s Craftsman 4" Joiner



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to build an entertainment center and have been watching craigslist for a good deal on a joiner. This came through today.

http://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/698057286.html

It is a 1950s Craftsman 4" Joiner. I'll post some pictures when i get them. 

What should I look out for when looking at a very old used joiner? 

Also how often do any of you use a joiner on something larger than 4" and what are some examples?

Thanks,

David


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

As with any old tool I consider buying, I like to make sure everything is there, with a jointer the bearings in the cutterhead may need to be replaced, and the knives sharpened, but that shouldn't be to big of a deal if you do. As far as how often does anyone need a larger jointer, well that depends on you. If you don't plan on buying alot of rough lumber wider than 4" that may need a twist in the board planed out and your main use it just edge planeing, a 4" may be enough. The larger planers are more for surface planeing wider boards before glue up, like if you were going to build a table top, raised panel doors, etc. For $50 it just may be a good piece of equipment to learn on until you decide you want something bigger.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Woodchuck1957 said:


> As with any old tool I consider buying, I like to make sure everything is there, with a jointer the bearings in the cutterhead may need to be replaced, and the knives sharpened, but that shouldn't be to big of a deal if you do. As far as how often does anyone need a larger jointer, well that depends on you. If you don't plan on buying alot of rough lumber wider than 4" that may need a twist in the board planed out and your main use it just edge planeing, a 4" may be enough. The larger planers are more for surface planeing wider boards before glue up, like if you were going to build a table top, raised panel doors, etc. For $50 it just may be a good piece of equipment to learn on until you decide you want something bigger.


 
What he said.:thumbsup:


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok I have some pictures and some questions. You probably knew I would though.

I have a question about this statement.

"The larger planers are more for surface planning wider boards before glue up, like if you were going to build a table top, raised panel doors, etc."

For surface planeing, wouldn’t I use a thickness planer? Wouldn’t a 4" planer/joiner still be enough to do the edge? Or do people use joiners to do thickness planning too if the piece is small enough?

Also, I have been wondering, how you remove a twist with a planer? Does shaving it down, release some tension or something?


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

*1950s Craftsman 4" Jointer*

A thickness planer is good for planeing down boards that are already flat and not twisted or cuped. When useing a jointer to plane the twist or cup out of a board your takeing the high spots down. So you may have to start with a 1" thick board or more to end up with a 3/4" thick board, depending on how bad the board is. The 4" jointer is enough to do the edge, and surface plane a board up to 4" wide. The jointer you picked up looks in pretty good shape.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I am still a little confused about

"The larger planers are more for surface planeing wider boards before glue up, like if you were going to build a table top, raised panel doors, etc. "

The whole reason I want one of these if to plane the edges before glue up. Also, I plan to build a table top and a set of cabinets which is why I am stuck on this. Why would I use a Jointer/Planer for table tops and the tops of raised panel doors? Perhaps I need to watch some you tube videos on different uses for a jointer/planer. Are you talking about a table top and/or a door more than 4” thick? I thought that a Jointer/Planer was for edges and a thickness planer was for tops?

I haven’t bought it yet. My goal here is to figure out what to look for before I go look at it. Also I want to make sure I am getting a good deal.


----------



## pianoman (Jan 16, 2008)

You`re never going to know if you are getting a good deal by taking someones word. You need to understand the difference between a joiner and a thickness planer! Ever see anyone look down the edge of a board to see if it is flat or not? If it`s not...a correctly set up joiner will mill it straight and flat! Now... you need to know the difference between a flat edge and a bowed board. Do you understand what parallel means? How would you go about squareing up an 18" long piece of firewood? You would not send it through a thickness planer without flat joining it first...you might figure out a way...but you have understand physics first!!! Woodworkers make everything look real easy...don`t they (sheeech)!!! You want-to-be woodheads irratate me....You want to build an entertainment center...but you can`t even explain how a joiner works. Rick


----------



## user4178 (Apr 18, 2008)

*1950s Craftsman 4" Jointer*

Perhaps this will help you understand the functions of a jointer, read the pages 25 through 29. http://www.grizzlyindustrial.com/images/manuals/g0654_m.pdf Here is another link that may pertain to the particular jointer your looking at. http://www.owwm.com/files/PDF/craftsman/CraftsmanJointershaperDiscBelt.pdf


----------



## YouNGwOOd (Apr 21, 2008)

Jointers are mainly used to get two sqaure flat edges on a peice of material. After accomplishing this a suface planer will keep the unflat side parralell with your flattend side. 
On the jointer it is best way to flatten your main suface side is with the crown up, once this is flat you can hold your material flat aginst the fence to get a perfect sqaure edge, to the flat surface side, then you can send it threw the planer knowing you will have 4 square sides.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

*wow*

--Thanks-- pianoman, I know I ask a lot of what seem to be stupid questions but this is the first time on this forum I've been flamed for it. I have never understood why people dont just not read the threads if the subject matter bothers them. Instead of making the poster feel like an idiot. 

The reason I wanted the joiner in the first place was for when I am gluing up boards. I didn’t realize the other uses. I built a table recently using my table saw to square the edges. I read that a joiner would help me get a better edge than my saw.

I had heard about the other uses but didn’t understand the how.

I watched 10 minutes of youtube earlier today and it made it make sense.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks, everyone I get it now.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

$50 for a Craftsman 4 inch jointer is a decent price if it is in good working order. It will certainly let you square up boards for edge jointing.

Gerry


----------



## Maintenance 6 (May 9, 2008)

The first jointer I ever owned was a used Craftsman just like that one. I got it from a guy who kept it in his chicken house to make bedding for his rabbits.:laughing: I drug it home and cleaned it up and it was in surprisingly good shape under all the dirt. You can still get knives for it and the bearings are standard. As long as there are no cracks in the cast parts, go for it. I built a lot of stuff with it. I sold mine when I upgraded to something bigger. I think it's gone through a couple more owners since and is still running.


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

Ok now that I understand better the main use for a planer/jointer I have one last question. I don't have a thickness planer. If I come across a good deal then maybe I may purchase one some day... So with out a thickness planer I won't be using a jointer with a thickness planer to straighten any boards. The reason I wanted a planer/jointer was because sometime this year I plan to build a butcher block top and a small entertainment center (more like a TV stand). Both projects are going to require glue ups. I would also like to experiment with some cabinet doors just to learn how to do it (if I can find a good deal on the router bits). I understand that a jointer can be used to create a good flat edge for tighter more seamless glue ups. 

I am a novice woodworker so please excuse my ignorance but should I bother with the jointer or just use my table saw instead to square the edges?

Thanks,

David


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*jointer*

Hey Dj,
I would get the jointer. For $50.00, if it works, I don't think you would be disappointed. For edge gluing smaller projects like you are talking about, it should work fine. You will have to practice a bit when you first get it. You will find that running the board in one direction versus the other may result in a smoother finish, less tearout. Take small cuts, have patience, be careful with it. Maybe have someone that is familiar with jointers stop by and check the setup on it to make sure everything is operating the way it is supposed to. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I think I will get it. thanks.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi David

Princess Auto, in Canada, has a three piece raised panel router bit set in their current flyer for $28.88. 1/2 inch shank.

Gerry


----------

